# الاورام الخبيثة والحميدة > مقالات طبية ....متجدد



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*علاج أورام الثدي*











أورام الثدي تتكون عادة في القنوات او الغدد الحليبية،  فى البداية تكون محصورة في مكان الورم، إذا لم تستأصل في بداية تكون الورم  فقد يكبر ومن ثم ينتشر إلى أماكن أخرى، ولهذا دائماً ينصح بالفحص المبكر  وذلك لاكتشاف الورم فى مرحلة مبكرة وقابلة للشفاء.

العلاج الرئيسي لأورام الثدي هو *الجراحة* قبل انتشار الورم، يوجد علاجات أخرى مع الجراحة تعطى للبعض حسب نوع ومرحلة الورم.

*أولاً:*
عمليات الثدي وهذه العمليات إما تكون باستئصال *جزئي* للثدي, أي استئصال الورم فقط, أو استئصال *كامل *للثدي.
الذي يحدد نوع العملية هو حجم الورم في الثدي، و النتيجة لكلتا العمليتين هي واحدة ما دام تم التأكد من استئصال كل الورم.
البعض يعتقد ان استئصال كل الثدي أفضل من الاستئصال الجزئي, ولكن هذا غير صحيح.

من ناحية *ترميم الثدي*,  ففي معظم الحالات يمكن عمل ذلك، يمكن عمل الترميم في نفس وقت عملية  استئصال الورم, ويمكن عمل ذلك في وقت آخر, بعد الانتهاء من كافة العلاجات.
إجراء  عملية الترميم في نفس الوقت يوفر على المريضة إجراء عمليتين، وفي نفس  الوقت لا تؤثر على نتيجة العملية، و لذلك فهي مفضلة عند كثير من المرضى.

*ثانياً:*
 الغدد اللمفاوية  الموجودة في منطقة الإبط تكون أحياناً مصابة بالورم.
في  الماضي كانت الغدد تستئصل في كل المريضات المصابات بورم الثدي، أما الآن  فإن الغدد تستئصل فقط عند التأكد من إصابتها, حيث أن الغدد تكون غير مصابة  عند نصف المريضات تقريباً، وهذا يتم عن طريق استئصال وفحص ما يسمى بالغدد  الحارسة.
فإذا كانت الغدد الحارسة سليمة, فلا داعي لاستئصالها، وهذا  قد يخفف على المريضة بعض الألم, وقد يقلل من عدد المضاعفات، ولذلك فمن  المهم أن يكون الجراح قادراً على عمل هذا الاجراء.

*علاجات أخرى:*
يوجد علاجات أخرى مساعدة مثل العلاج الكيماوي, الأشعة العلاجية وعلاج الهرمونات.
مع أن معظم السيدات المصابات بأورام الثدي يحتاجون بعض أو كل هذه العلاجات, فإن البعض لا يحتاجون لعلاج آخر.
وهذا يعتمد على المرحلة التي وصل إليها الورم ومدى تقدمه, وهذا عادة يعرف بعد انتهاء عملية استئصال الورم.
وأخيرا فإن العلاج الصحيح لأورام الثدي, كما هو موضح أعلاه, يؤدي إلى نسبة شفاء عالية تصل إلى أكثر من 70%.



[YOUTUBE]y71YcY8aDZ4[/YOUTUBE]


http://www.altibbi.com/مقالات-طبية/الاورام-الخبيثة-والحميدة/علاج-اورام-الثدي-3016


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*اعراض سرطان الثدي                                *








يعد سرطان الثدي المرض الخبيث الأكثر شيوعاً عند المرأة ، ولا تزال أسباب هذا المرض غير معروفة بدقة.
​*عوامل ترفع من درجة الخطورة:*

هناك عوامل من شأنها أن تزيد من خطورة التعرض للإصابة بهذا المرض ، وهي بالتفصيل :-​

*العمر:*  تزيد نسبة احتمال الإصابة بهذا المرض كلما زاد سن السيدة ، وهناك حوالي  77% من حالات سرطان الثدي تشخص بعد سن 55 عاماً ، في حين أن هذه النسبة  تبلغ فقط 18% عند النساء في الأربعينيات من عمرهن .


*العوامل الوراثية:*  تشير الإحصائيات إلى أن نسبة 5 – 10% من حالات سرطان الثدي لها مسببات  وراثية ، وتحديداً تشوهات في عمل جينات طبيعية مثل BRCA2 ، BRCA1 علماً بأن  هذه الجينات يحملها الرجال والنساء سواسية لذا يمكن وراثتها عن طريق  الوالد أو الوالدة  وليس بالضرورة أن تصاب المرأة الحاملة للجينات المعدل  بسرطان الثدي لأن هناك عوامل أخرى تساعد على نشوء السرطان .  وإذا كان  الفحص الوراثي إيجابياً بمعنى ( وجود خلل وراثي ) فهذا يدل على زيادة  احتمال الإصابة بسرطان الثدي دون تحديد متى أو إمكانية حدوثه.
ويذكر  أن خطورة الإصابة ترتفع أيضاً مع وجود خالة مماثلة لدى قريبات مباشرات (  الأم ، الأخت ، الخالة ، العمة أو الجدة ) ، وفي حال كانت الأخت أو الأم أو  الابنة مصابة فإن الخطورة تزداد ضعفين ، أما إذا كانت ثمة حالتان فإن  احتمال الخطر يزداد خمسة أضعاف . كما أن وجود قريبتين في العائلة أو أكثر  أصيبتا بسرطان المبيض فإن خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي يزداد .
​*الإصابة بسرطان الثدي:*

عند التعرض للإصابة بسرطان الثدي فإن احتمال خطر الإصابة في الثدي الآخر ترتفع بنسبة 3 إلى 4 أضعاف .


وجود تغيرات غير طبيعية في أنسجة الثدي مثل Atypical Hyperplasia
*علاج اشعاعي في الصدر:* في فترة سابقة Radiation Therapy
*الدورة الطمثية:* بدء الدورات الطمثية بشكل مبكر ( قبل سن 12 سنة ) و/أو تأخر سن انقطاع الطمث بعد سن 55 سنة
عدم الانجاب أو تأخر أول حمل لما بعد 30 سنة.
*موانع الحمل التي تؤخذ عبر الفم:*  هناك احتمال استناداً إلى عدة دراسات أن يؤدي استعمال موانع الحمل عبر  الفم إلى ارتفاع بسيط في نسبة التعرض للإصابة بسرطان الثدي . هذا الارتفاع  ينعدم بعد الانقطاع عن استعمال هذه الأدوية لمدة تزيد عن 10 سنوات (اقرأ  المزيد عن موانع الحمل)
*استعمال هرمون الاستروجين أو البروجسترون:* بعد سن انقطاع الطمث ، وفي هذه الحالة يجري مناقشة فوائد ومضار هذا العلاج مع الطبيب قبل البدء في تناوله.
*الرضاعة:*  ممكن أن يقلل الإرضاع الطبيعي من الثدي إلى حدٍ ما من نسبة الإصابة بسرطان  الثدي خصوصاً إذا تواصل الإرضاع لمدة سنة ونصف إلى سنتين .  وقد أثبتت  الدراسات أن النساء المنجبات لعدد أكبر من الأولاد والمرضعات لمدة أطول أن  تكون نسبة تعرضهن بسرطان الثدي أقل من غيرهن.
*الكحول:* من الممكن أن يزيد تناول الكحول من احتمال التعرض للإصابة بنسبة مرة ونصف .
*السمنة المفرطة والطعام الغني بالدسم:* خصوصاً بعد سن اليأس في حين أن السمنة لا تشكل عاملاً إضافياً في حال وجدت في منذ الصغر .
*الرياضة:*  تخفف الرياضة إذا تمت ممارستها بانتظام من خطر الاصابة حتى ولو اقتصرت على  1.25 – 2.30 ساعة في الاسبوع حيث أنها في هذه الحال تؤدي إلى تخفيف الخطر  بنسبة 18% .
*التلوث البيئي:* بواسطة بعض الأدوية القاتلة للحشرات DDE والملوثات الأخرى مثل Polychlorinated biphenyls  
* التدخين :* ممكن أن يزيد من نسبة الاصابة ولكن لم تثبت الدراسات هذا الأمر بصورة قاطعة .
​*أعراض مرض سرطان الثدي:*

لسرطان الثدي العديد من الاعراض ، نذكر منها :


ورم أو تثخن في الثدي أو تحت الإبط
تغير في شكل ، حجم أو تدوير الثدي
وجود افرازات من الحلمة (غير الحليب)
تغير في لون أو ملمس الثدي
تغير في لون الحلمة أو بروزها أو انقلاب الحلمة أو تغير في جلد الحلمة (طفح) أو ألم في الحلمة




​*الفحص الذاتي للثدي :*

على  كل امرأة فوق سن 20 سنة أن تجري فحص لصدرها مرة كل شهر .  إذا كانت السيدة  ما تزال في مرحلة الحيض ، فعليها القيام بإجراء الفحص 3 إلى 4 أيام بعد  نهايته .  أما إذا كانت السيدة قد بلغت سن انقطاع الطمث فيمكن عندها اجراء  الفحص خلال أي يوم في الشهر وذلك كل 30 يوماً .  يجب أن يتم اجراء الفحص  الذاتي بعد الرضاعة وبشكل شهري .
*كيفية اجراء الفحص الذاتي للثدي :*



الوقوف أمام المرآة والنظر إلى الثدي لملاحظة الأمور التالية :  التغير في البشرة ، التغير في الشكل ، انكماش الحلمة إلى داخل الثدي
*فحص الثدي:* يبدأ  الفحص بالاستلقاء بشكل مريح مع رفع الذراع اليسرى وثنيها خلف الرأس . تفحص  كل مناطق الجهة اليسرى للصدر باستخدام اليد اليمنى في شكل حركات دائرية مع  تحسس الحلمة بشكل نصف قطري أو بشكل عامودي للأعلى والأسفل للتأكد من عدم  وجود أي أورام أو مناطق حيث النسيج فيها صلب . ثم تفحص منطقة تحت الإبط  اليسرى للتأكد من عدم وجود أي أورام .  تكرر بعدها العملية نفسها في الثدي  الأيمن ومنطقة تحت الإبط اليمنى .
في كل مرة يجرى الضغط على  الحلمة للتأكد من عدم وجود أي إفرازات .  وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه بالإمكان  إجراء الفحص الذاتي للثدي خلال الاستحمام أيضاً حيث أن الأيادي المبتلة  بالصابون تنساب بشكل أفضل على البشرة .  وفي حال وجود أي من التغيرات  المذكورة أعلاه ، يجب عدم الدخول في حالة اضطراب لأن 8 من 10 من اورام  الثدي تكون أورام حميدة ، ولكن يجب في هذه الحالة مراجعة الطبيب في أقرب  وقت من أجل اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة .
​*توصيات الجمعية الأمريكية للسرطان من أجل الكشف المبكر لسرطان الثدي :*



اجراء فحص اشعة سينية للثدي سنوياً ابتداءً من عمر 40 عاماً بصفة منتظمة ما دامت المرأة تتمتع بصحة جيدة
اجراء فحص سريري للثدي كل 3 سنوات ابتداءً من عمر الـ 20 عاماً وكل سنة إبتداءً من الـ 40
الفحص الذاتي للثدي في سن الـ 20 يبقى اختيارياً ولكن على المرأة أن تستشير طبيبها في حال ظهور أي عوارض في الثدي
في  حال ارتفاع في خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي، على السيدة مناقشة طبيبها حول  فوائد ومضار البدء بفحص الثدي بالأشعة السينية في عمر مبكر أو إضافة فحوص  أخرى كالسونار أو الرنين المغناطيسي أو الخضوع لفحوص أكثر تكراراً .
*تشخيص أمراض الثدي بواسطة الفحوص التصويريةImaging Studies*

1.  فحص الثدي بالأشعة السينية  Mammography  يعد الفحص الشعاعي من أفضل الطرق  التي يمكن من خلالها التعرف على ورم قد يكون سرطاناً ، حتى وإن لم يكن  تحسسه باللمس ممكناً . والفحص الشعاعي هو عبارة عن عملية تصوير للثدي بأشعة  اكس وهو قادر على اكتشاف التغيرات الصغيرة والدقيقة للأنسجة التي قد تشير  إلى وجود داء خبيث ، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن كمية الأشعة في كل فحص توازي تلك  المستعملة في تصوير الأسنان وبالتالي لا تشكل خطراً.

2. تصوير الثدي بالموجات الفوق صوتية أو السونار  Breast Ultrasound  تساعد هذه الطريقة بالتمييز بين ورم وبين ورم خبيث أو حميد . ومن حسنات  هذا الفحص عدم تعريض السيدة لأي إشعاعات وإمكانية أفضل لتشخيص  الورم عندما تكون أنسجة الثدي كثيفة.

3. تصوير مجاري الحليب في الثدي  Galactogram , Ductoram  يكتسب هذا الفحص أهمية في حال وجود إفرازات من حلمة الثدي

4.  تصوير الثدي بالرنين المغناطيسي  Magnetic Resonance Imaging of the  Breast MRIB  إستناداً إلى مقررات الجمعية الأمريكية لأمراض الثدي الصادرة  بتاريخ 28 حزيران 2004 فإن تصوير الثدي بالرنين المغناطيسي مكمل لفحص الثدي  بالأشعة السينية ، للفحص السريري للثدي ولفحص الثدي بالسونار من أجل  إكتشاف سرطان الثدي عند النساء المعرضات للإصابة بالنظر إلى معطيات عائلية  ووراثية وهذا الفحص غير معتمد في الكشف المبكر لسرطان الثدي بشكل عام ،  ولكن يمكن اللجوء إليه في الحالات التالية :


تحديد انتشار المرض
اكتشاف الورم السرطاني إلى الغدد الليمفاوية تحت الإبط
التفريق بين ندبة ناتجة عن عملية جراحية في الثدي أو معاودة الإصابة بالمرض
الكشف المكبر لسرطان الثدي في حال كانت نسبة التعرض للإصابة عالية جداً
دراسة حالة الـ Breast Implants
تقييم نسبة تجاوب المرض لعلاج كيميائي استهلالي Neoadjuvant
5. الفحص بواسطة الإبرة Fine needle aspiration  biopsy FNAB يجرى هذا الفحص بواسطة إبرة دقيقة تحت تأثير بنج موضعي مع  إمكانية مراقبة مباشرة لتوجيه الإبرة بواسطة تصوير فوق صوتي أو طبقي محوري .  يسمح هذا الفحص بأخذ عينة من خلايا ورم في الثدي من أجل دراستها .
6.  الفحص بواسطة الإبرة الأثخن Stereotaxic core needle biopsy وهو فحص موجه  يجرى بواسطة ابرة أثخن من الابرة المستعملة في الفحص السابق ( قطر 1/16 إلى  1/8 من الانش ) ويسمح بالحصول على نسيج وليس فقط مجرد خلايا مما يعطي  إمكانية أكبر للحصول على تشخيص مخبري أكيد
7. التصوير المقطعي بالنظائر  المشعة PET scan : Positron Emission Tomography Scan يمكن استعمال هذا  الفحص وحده بدل فحوص تصوير متعددة أخرى لأنه يجري مسح كامل للجسم . ومن  الممكن أيضاً استعماله كفحص تشخيصي مساعد لفحص الثدي بواسطة الأشعة السينية  خصوصاً في حال الشك بانتشار المرض إلى الغدد اللمفاوية الواقعة تحت الإبط  خاصة عندما تكون هذه الغدة متضخمة .
​


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*حقائق علمية عن سرطان الثدي                                *








*ما هو السرطان؟*​السرطان هو مجموعة متشابكة من الأمراض وليس مرضاً واحداً، يبدأ في الخلايا. والخلية هي وحدة الحياة الأساسية في جسم الكائن الحي.
يتكون  الجسم من عدة انواع من الخلايا، وفي الوضع الطبيعي فإن الخلايا تنمو  وتنقسم لتشكيل خلايا جديدة فقط عندما يحتاج الجسم لذلك . وهذه العملية  المتتابعة تساعد على بقاء الجسم في صحة جيدة.لكن أحياناً تواصل بعض الخلايا  عملية الانقسام عندما لا تكون هناك حاجة لخلايا جديدة.هذه الخلايا  الإضافية تشكل كتلة من الانسجة يطلق عليها اسم" الورم".والأورام بدورها  تكون إما "حميدة" أو " خبيثة".
الأورام  الحميدة: عادة يمكن إزالتها وهي في معظم الحالات لا تعاود الرجوع. كما أنها  لا تنتشر في أجزاء الجسم الاخرى، والأهم من ذلك هو أنها نادرا ما تشكل  خطراً على الحياة.


*هل يمكن الشفاء من السرطان ؟*
يمكن الشفاء من السرطان، حيث تبلغ نسبة الشفاء منه (60%) وتزداد النسبة (80%) أو أكثر إذا ما اكتشف السرطان مبكراً.


*هل السرطان مرض مُعدي؟*
إن  السرطان مرض غير معد إطلاقا ، ولم يحدث أن انتقل المرض لأحد لأنه خالط أو  جالس أو صافح أو قضى بعض الوقت مع مرضى السرطان .. في الحقيقة التواصل معهم  قد يكون كل ما يحتاجونه منا.


*ماهي طرق العلاج؟*
علاج  السرطان يعتمد على نوعه وحجمه وموقعه والمرحلة التي وصل إليها والحالة  الصحية العامة وعوامل أخرى يقوم الطبيب بتطوير خطة علاجية تناسب كل حالة  مرضية.
ـ العلاج بالجراحة
ـ العلاج بالأشعة
ـ العلاج الكيميائي
ـ العلاج بالهرمونات
ـ العلاج المشترك الذي يجمع العلاج بالجراحة والعلاج الكيميائي والعلاج بالأشعة
ـ العلاج الحيوي
ـ زراعة نخاع العظم

*الكشف المبكر عن سرطان الثدي*​*هل القيام بالفحص الذاتي يغني عن فحص الطبيب؟ وماذا عن صورة الثدي الشعاعية؟*
الثلاثة  خيارات تعمل معا . الفحص الذاتي للثدي يحميك بين زيارات الطبيب  الدورية.إذا لم تكوني تعاني من أية أعراض فإننا نوصي بأن يقوم الطبيب  بالفحص مرة كل سنتين ما بين عمر 20-34سنة ومرة كل سنة من سن 35 فما فوق .

*هل القيام بالفحص الذاتي أكثر من مرة في الشهر؟*
مرة  واحدة في الشهر تكفي ، لكن من المهم الانتظام. يجب عمل الفحص الذاتي للثدي  في نفس الوقت من كل شهر ، إذا كان هناك دورة شهرية يتم عمل الفحص في اليوم  7 إلى 12 من بداية الدورة . لا تقومي بالفحص الذاتي قبل أو خلال الدورة ،  لأن الثديين في هذه الفترة يكونان متورمين وتكون المنطقة مؤلمة وحساسة وقد  تحتوي على  كتل طبيعية . إذا انقطعت الدورة الشهرية يتم فحص الثديين في أول  يوم من كل شهر أو في أي تاريخ من الشهر يمكنك تذكره، إذا كنت قد أزلت  الرحم سوف ينصحك طبيبك بالوقت المناسب من الشهر لإجراء الفحص.
متى  بدأت بعمل الفحص الذاتي للثدي يجب أن تستمري . إذا كنت حامل افحصي الثديين  في أول يوم من كل شهر أو في أي تاريخ منتظم من الشهر يمكنك تذكره.


*التاريخ الإنجابي*
.السيدات اللواتي انجبن  أول طفل في سن متأخرة أو لم ينجبن أبدا
.السيدات اللواتي بدأت لدين الدورة في سن مبكرة ( أقل من 12 سنة ) أو/ و انقطعت الدورة لديهن في سن متأخرة بعد (55 سنة)
.السيدات اللواتي يأخذن بعض أنواع الهرمونات المعوضة في سن اليأس :
-السيدات اللواتي يأخذن تلقين علاج شعاعي في منطقة الصدر
-السيدات اللواتي يعانين من السمنة المفرطة في مرحلة سن الأياس
-السيدات اللواتي أجريت لهن خزعة من الثدي سابقا أو يعانين من تغيرات معينة في خلايا الثدي

توصيات الكشف المبكر عن سرطان الثدي
من سن 20 – 34 سنة :
1.الفحص الذاتي للثدي شهريا
2.الفحص السريري عند الطبيب كل سنتين

من سن 35 سنة فما  فوق :
1.الفحص الذاتي للثدي شهريا
2.الفحص السريري ( عند الطبيب) سنويا
3. صورة الماموغرام مرة عند سن 35 سنة ثم كل سنة أو سنتين بين سن 40 -49 سنة

من سن 50 سنة فما فوق :
1.الفحص الذاتي للثدي شهريا
2. الفحص السريري عند الطبيب سنويا
3.صورة الماموغرام سنويا

السيدة التي تشكو من أي عرض أو شكوى في الثدي – تراجع الطبيب حالا لإجراء اللازم

*من هن السيدات الاكثر عرضة للإصابة بسرطان الثدي؟*
.السيدات اللواتي أعمارهن ما فوق 40 سنة
. السيدات اللواتي لديهن تاريخ شخصي أو عائلي للإصابة بسرطان الثدي

*الأعراض المحذرة لوجود سرطان في الثدي*
إن  أية تغييرات في الثدي لا تختفي مثل وجود كتلة  ، سماكة ،تورم، انبعاج ،  التهاب أو تحرش في الجلد ، تشوه ، انكماش ، ألم. أو افرازات من الحلمة أو  تغير في إتجاه الحلمة قد تدل على وجود مشكلة في الثدي ، ولكن ليست بالضرورة  سرطانا ، ويجب متابعتها مع طبيبك.


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*علامات خطيرة قد يكون سببها  ورم دماغي                                *








يعرف سرطان الدماغ  بأنه عبارة عن مجموعة (أو كتلة) من خلايا غير طبيعية في الدماغ. وبما أن  الجمجمة صلبة جداً وتحتوي الدماغ، فإن أي نمو داخل هذه المساحة الضيقة يمكن  أن يسبب مشاكل.
يمكن لأورام الدماغ أن تكون سرطانية  (خبيثة) أو غير سرطانية (حميدة). لكن عندما تنمو الأورام، أياً كان نوعها،  داخل الجمجمة، فهي تسبب ضغطاً داخلها، مما يؤدي إلى حدوث أضرار.

تقسم أورام الدماغ إلى: أولية أو ثانوية.


فأورام الدماغ *الأولية* تنشأ في الدماغ.


وفقاً للمركز الطبي لجامعة ميريلاند University of Maryland Medical Center،   فإن نحو *نصف *أورام الدماغ الأولية تكون *حميدة*.
أما أورام الدماغ *الثانوية*، فهي تحدث عندما *تنتشر* الخلايا السرطانية إلى الدماغ من جهاز آخر، كالرئة أو الثدي (****static).

ويذكر أن من يعانون من *صداع غير عادي أو سيء بشكل شديد*  يشعرون بعض الأحيان بالقلق من احتمالية كون هذه الأعراض منذرة لكونهم  مصابين بورم في الدماغ، غير أن الصداع يعد حالة شائعة جداً وعادةً ما لا  تشير إلى مرض خطير. ولكن متى يجب *استشارة الطبيب* لمعرفة ما إن كان الصداع ينذر فعلاً بوجود ورم؟
بعد  سؤال طبيبي الأورام العصبية لاكشمي ناياك ويودوشيا كوانت لي من مركز دانا  فاربر لعلم الأورام العصبية Dana-Farber Center for Neuro-Oncology عن *الخطوط الحمراء* التي تستدعي المتابعة الطبية، ذكرتا ما يلي:                                           





●  الصداع جديد الظهور أو المتفاقم، وخاصة لدى من ﻻ يصابون عادة بالصداع.  وغالباً ما يزداد ذلك الصداع سوءً عند الاستلقاء وفي الصباح، كما وأنه قد  يوقظ الشخص من نومه. ويمكن أن يتصاحب مع الغثيان أو التقيؤ.





● الشعور المستمر بأن الغرفة تدور، بالإضافة إلى الدوخة أو فقدان التوازن.





● حدوث نوبة مشابهة لنوبات الصرع.





● فقدان القدرة على الكلام.





● الرؤية المزدوجة أو غير الواضحة أو فقدان البصر.





● حدوث مشكلات في السمع.





● حدوث تدهور تدريجي وضعف أو فقدان الإحساس في الذراع أو الساق.





● حدوث تغييرات في الشخصية، منها الانسحاب العاطفي أو الغضب أو سهولة التشوش.




وقد  ذكرت الطبيبة ناياك أن الرسالة الموجهة هنا هي أن الصداع الذي يحتاج إلى  الاستشارة الطبية كونه قد يكون عرضاً لوجود ورم في الدماغ هو ذلك الصداع  الذي يصيب البالغين الذين ليس لديهم تاريخ سابق للإصابة بالصداع أو إن كان  قد تغير من حيث الشدة أو النوعية بالتزامن مع مشاكل بصرية جديدة. فذلك يدعو  إلى استشارة الطبيب. فإن ذكر شخص بالغ بأن ما لديه من صداع هو *الأسوأ في حياته*،  فعندها قد يكون عرضاً لورم دماغي. كما وأنه في حالة حدوث الصداع لدى شخص  ما مصاب بسرطان نشط، فعندها ينبغي التحقيق بالأمر بشكل أوسع.
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن *بعض أعراض ورم الدماغ قد تتشابه مع أعراض الشقيقة*، غير أن معظم مصابي الشقيقة يعانون منها منذ الطفولة وعلى دراية بما لديهم من صداع وأسبابه.
يمكن *للسكتة الدماغية*  أيضاً أن تسبب أعراضاً مماثلة، ولكنها عادة ما تحدث فجأة ومن دون سابق  إنذار، في حين تظهر الدلائل على وجود ورم في الدماغ بشكل تدريجي.
ولاستبعاد أو تشخيص ورم الدماغ، فإن الشخص يخضع *لاختبار للأعصاب*، حيث يتم اختبار* الرؤية والسمع والتوازن وردود الفعل وقوة الذراع والساق والتناسق لديه*. كما ويخضع الشخص *لصورة طبقية أو صورة رنين مغناطيسي*.
ويشار  إلى أنه ينبغي أن تكون هذه المعلومات مطمئنة بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين  يتوقعون الأسوأ عندما يكون لديهم صداع سيء كون أورام الدماغ قليلة الشيوع.  أما إن تشابهت الأعراض مع ما ذكر أعلاه، فعندها يجب مراجعة الطبيب على  الفور.




http://www.altibbi.com/مقالات-طبية/...يدة/علامات-خطيرة-قد-يكون-سببها-ورم-دماغي-2968


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

سرطان الدماغ
صداع ارتفاع الضغط داخل الجمجمة، يسوء صباحاً ويخف ليلاً!
مقدمه عن الجامانايف
الصداعات المختلفة "توضيحي"
الحشيش يدمر خلايا الدماغ
الجلطات الدماغية


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*علاج أورام الكبد لم يعد مستحيلاً                                *








*ماهي أنواع أورام الكبد؟*

هناك نوعين من الاورام.
- أورام حميدة و أشهرها الوحمات الكبدية و البؤر التليفية.
- أورام خبيثة و هما نوعان أورام أولية تنشأ من خلايا الكبد "سرطان الكبد" ، و أورام ثانوية: أورام تنتقل للكبد من أماكن أخرى مثل الجهاز الهضمي أو الثدي أو الرئة.





*
كيف يتم التفرقة بين الأورام الحميدة و الخبيثة؟*

هناك 3 طرق رئيسية
- دلالات الأورام
- الأشعة المقطعية ثلاثية المراحل
-عينة من الكبد
*ماهي طرق العلاج المتاحة؟*

الأورام الحميدة لا تحتاج إلى علاج فليس منها أي أضرار أما الأورام الخبيثة فهي التي تحتاج لعلاج.
*ماهي الطرق المختلفة لعلاج الاورام الأولية الخبيثة؟*

هذه الأورام تنشأ على شكل تليف في الكبد في 95% من الحالات و لذلك لابد من وضع شيئين فى اختيار وسيلة العلاج الاول : حالة الكبد و الثانية هو حجم و عدد الأورام فى الكبد.

*طرق العلاج هي:*

1- زراعة الكبد وهي الوسيلة المثالية للتخلص من الأورام و التليف فى نفس الوقت.
2- الاستئصال الجراحي للورم و يتم ذلك  فى حالات محدودة جداً حيث أن ذلك يتطلب وجود ورم لايزيد عن 3سم و أن تكون حالة الكبد ممتازة.
3-طرق العلاج التداخلية "هذه العلاجات التداخلية تتطلب حالة كبد جيدة و عدد أورام لا يزيد عن 3 و حجم لا يزيد عن 7سم"
أ- التردد الحراري و الميكروريف
ب- علاج كيماوي عن طريق القسطرة 
ج- العلاج بالقسطرة عن طريق النظائر المشعة







*هل هناك علاج للحالات المتأخرة؟*

لو حالة الكبد جيدة و عدد الأورام كبير، يمكن التحكم فى نشاط الورم عن طريق النظائر المشعة مع العلاج الطبي بعقار السورافينيب "الذي يقوم بتثبيط عدد من الانزيمات في الخلايا مما يعمل على ايقاف تكاثر الخلايا السرطانية"









http://www.altibbi.com/مقالات-طبية/الاورام-الخبيثة-والحميدة/علاج-اورام-الكبد-لم-يعد-مستحيلا-2952


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

العلاج الكيميائي : خرافات ومعتقدات خاطئة
العلاج الإشعاعي للسرطان
كيفية علاج الأورام السرطانية بالأشعة


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*الفحوصات المهمة للوقاية من سرطان القولون                                *







تحتفل  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في شهر آذار من كل عام باليوم العالمي لسرطان  القولون. وتهدف فعاليات هذا الاحتفال، والذي يبدأ في السادس من الشهر  المذكور، إلى التوعية بشأن هذا النوع من السرطان وكيفية الوقاية منه والكشف  عنه.
ويعرف سرطان القولون بأنه مرض يؤدي إلى انقسام الخلايا غير الطبيعية خارج نطاق السيطرة، ما يؤدي إلى تشكل ورم خبيث.

*(الفحوصات المهمة للكشف عن هذا المرض)*
توصي  بشدة مجموعات طبية من الخبراء، بما في ذلك فرقة الخدمات الوقائية في  الولايات المتحدة، بالكشف عن سرطان القولون بشكل منتظم. وعلى الرغم من أن  التفاصيل الصغيرة حول التوصيات قد تختلف، إلا أن هذه المجموعات توصي، بشكل  عام، الأشخاص الذين لديهم احتمالية متوسطة للإصابة بهذا السرطان عموما  بالحصول بانتظام على فحص اختبار الدم الخفي في البراز (fecal occult blood tests (FOBT ذو الحساسية العالية أو التنظير السيني أو تنظير القولون  بداية من سن الخمسين. أما من لديهم احتمالية عالية للإصابة بهذا السرطان،  فهم ينصحون ببدء الحصول على الفحوصات قبل سن الخمسين و/أو الفحص قبل سن  الخمسين و / أو الحصول على الفحوصات بشكل أكثر تكرارا.
وتاليا عرض لهذه الفحوصات بشكل تفصيلي:

[اختبار الدم الخفي في البراز]
كل  من الزوائد اللحمية وسرطان القولون من الممكن أن تنزف دما. ويعمل هذ الفحص  على البحث عن كميات، ولو ضئيلة، من الدم في البراز، أي تلك التي لا يمكن  رؤيتها. وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن وجود الدم في البراز لا يعني بالضرورة  وجود سرطان، فهو قد يشير أيضا إلى وجود حالات أخرى، منها البواسير.
ويذكر  أن هناك نوعين من هذا الاختبار تمت الموافقة عليهما من قبل إدارة الغذاء  والدواء الأمريكية (FDA) وهما اختبار غواياك لتحري الدم في البراز واختبار الكيمياء الهيستولوجية المناعية. ويتم إجراء هذين النوعين من الاختبارات عبر جمع عينات من البراز من قبل المريض وإخضاعها للفحص.
وقد  أظهرت الدراسات أن الحصول على فحص غواياك كل عام إلى عامين لمن تتراوح  أعمارهم ما بين ال 50 وال 80 عاما يمكن أن يساعد في خفض عدد الوفيات  الناجمة عن سرطان القولون بنسبة 15 إلى 33%. ويذكر أنه إن كان الشخص يحصل  فقط على اختبار الدم الخفي في البراز، فإن فرقة الخدمات الوقائية الأمريكية  توصي بالحصول عليه سنويا.
[التنظير السيني]

في هذا الاختبار، يتم فحص المستقيم والقولون السيني  باستخدام المنظار السيني، وهو أنبوب مضاء مرن مع عدسة للعرض وأداة لإزالة  الأنسجة، إذ يتم إدخال هذه الأداة من خلال فتحة الشرج إلى المستقيم  والقولون السيني وكأنه هواء أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون، واللذين يتم ضخهما في  القولون لتوسيعه بحيث يمكن للطبيب رؤية بطانة القولون بشكل أكثر وضوحا.  خلال التنظير السيني، يمكن إزالة النمو غير الطبيعي في المستقيم والقولون  السيني للتحليل.
وقد أظهرت الدراسات أن الأشخاص الذين  يحصلون على هذا الفحص بشكل منتظم بعد سن ال 50 عاما انخفضت نسبة الوفيات  بسبب هذا السرطان بينهم بنسبة  60 إلى 70%.
كما ووجدت إحدى  التجارب السريرية أن الحصول على هذا الفحص لمرة واحدة في سن ما بين ال 55  وال 64 عاما من العمر يمكن أن يقلل، وبشكل  كبير، من احتماليتي الإصابة  والوفاة بسبب سرطان القولون. وتوصي فرقة الخدمات الوقائية الأمريكية  بالحصول على التنظير السيني كل خمسة أعوام وفحص الدم الخفي في البراز كل  ثلاثة أعوام لدى الأشخاص الذين لديهم احتمالية متوسطة للإصابة بهذا السرطان  من الذين حصلوا على نتائج سلبية في الاختبار، أي أنه لم يظهر لديهم خلايا  سرطانية.

[تنظير القولون المعياري (أو البصري)]
في  هذا الاختبار، يتم فحص المستقيم والقولون بأكمله باستخدام منظار القولون،  وهو أنبوب مضاء مرن مع عدسة للعرض وأداة لإزالة الأنسجة. وكما هو الحال في  استخدام المنظار السيني، فإنه يتم إدخال منظار القولون من خلال فتحة الشرج  إلى المستقيم والقولون وكأنه هواء أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون. وخلال تنظير  القولون، يمكن إزالة أي نمو غير الطبيعي في القولون والمستقيم، بما في ذلك  النمو الذي يكون في الأجزاء العليا من القولون التي لا يصل إليها التنظير  السيني.
ويذكر أن الدراسات تشير إلى أن هذا التنظير يقلل  من احتمالية الوفاة الناجمة عن هذا السرطان بنسبة 60 إلى 70%. ويجري حاليا  القيام بدراسات إضافية لتقييم مدى فعالية هذا الفحص.
ويذكر  أن فرقة الخدمات الوقائية الأمريكية توصي بالحصول على تنظير القولون كل  عشرة أعوام لدى الأشخاص الذين لديهم احتمالية متوسطة للإصابة بهذا السرطان  طالما نتائج الاختبار لديهم سلبية.
[الاختبارات الأخرى]

على  الرغم من أن معظم فرق الخبراء يوصون عادة بالحصول على اختبار الدم الخفي  في البراز ذي الحساسية العالية والتنظير السيني وتنظير القولون والمستقيم  وفقا لمعايير اختبارات الكشف عن السرطان المذكور، إلا أن هناك عدة أنواع  أخرى من اختبارات، منها ما يلي:
● الكولوغارد، هو اختبار  يكشف عن كميات ضئيلة من الدم في البراز، وكذلك عن تسعة مؤشرات حيوية من  الحمض النووي DNA في الجينات الثلاثة التي تم العثور عليها في سرطان  القولون والمستقيم وأورام سرطانية أخرى متقدمة.
● تنظير القولون الافتراضي، وهذه الطريقة تسمى بالتصوير الشعاعي الطبقي المحوسب CT colonography.
ويستخدم هذا التنظير معدات خاصة للأشعة السينية (ماسح ضوئي CT)  لإنتاج سلسلة من الصور من القولون والمستقيم من خارج الجسم. ثم يجمع  الحاسوب هذه الصور إلى صور مفصلة يمكن أن تظهر الأورام الحميدة والتشوهات  الأخرى.
● حقنة الباريوم مزدوجة التباين،  وهي طريقة أخرى لتصور القولون من خارج الجسم. ففي هذا الاختبار، يتم أخذ  سلسلة من صور الأشعة السينية للقولون بأكمله والمستقيم بعد إعطاء المريض  حقنة شرجية تحتوي على محلول الباريوم، والذي يساعد على تحديد القولون  والمستقيم على الصور، غير أنه نادرا ما يستخدم للفحص لأنه أقل حساسية من  تنظير القولون للكشف عن الأورام الحميدة الصغيرة والسرطانات. ومع ذلك، فإنه  يمكن أن يستخدم للأشخاص الذين لا يستطيعون الحصول على منظار القولون  المعياري، على سبيل المثال، لأنهم معرضون لمضاعفات معينة.

وتاليا بعض الأساليب الوقائية من السرطان المذكور:
● احصل على الفحوصات الخاصة بهذا السرطان بشكل منتظم.
● حافظ على وزن صحي.
● تجنب التدخين.
● مارس الرياضة بانتظام. 
● حد من تناول اللحوم الحمراء، خصوصا المعالجة.
● احصل على كميات كافية من الكالسيوم وفيتامين (د).


http://www.altibbi.com/مقالات-طبية/...الفحوصات-المهمة-للوقاية-من-سرطان-القولون-2923


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

سرطانا القولون والمستقيم كيف نتقي شرهما
سرطان القولون بين الوقاية والعلاج
سرطان القولون : مرض ممكن تفاديه


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*لمن لا يعرف رموز شريط التوعية انفوجراف                                *






أشرطة التوعية، ترمز لاهتمامات مختلفة اعتمادا على اللون أو النمط المستخدم.
أشرطة التوعية هي قطعة قصيرة ملونة تطوى على شكل حلقة، و تستخدم في العالم كوسيلة دعم لقضية.
والأكثر شهرة هو الشريط الأحمر لدعم ذوي متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسبة (الإيدز)، والشريط الوردي الذي يدل على الوعي بسرطان الثدي.
بالقدم  كانت رموز الأشرطة تختلف من منطقة الى أخرى مثل الشرائط صفراء، في  الولايات المتحدة، تستخدم لإظهار أن أحد أفراد العائلة في الخدمة العسكرية،  أما في روسيا ترمزللاتحاد السوفياتي السابق  للاحتفال بانتصار الحلفاء في  الحرب العالمية الثانية .
من استخدامات الشرائط الرمز للقضايا الصحية، ولعل أشهرها هو الشريط الوردي لدعم المصابين بسرطان الثدي.
و  الرمز الى المخاوف الصحية والاجتماعية الأخرى مثل مرض الزهايمر  (الأرجواني)، ومتلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) (الأحمر)، والهوس  الاكتئابي (الأخضر)، واضطراب الدماغ أو العجز (الفضي).
سأوضح رموز  هذه الأشرطة، والمعنى وراءها، لأن العديد من الجماعات تبنت هذه الطريقة  كرمز للدعم أو التوعية، وخاصة تلك التي لها لون واحد، قد تشير إلى أكثر من  سبب واحد. 




الشريط الأبيض أو اللؤلؤي يرمز للوعي بسرطان الرئة ، لأن اللون الأبيض يرمز للهواء النقي.
الشريط الأزرق الترقوازي يرمز الى متلازمة بيير روبن .
الشريط الأصفر يرمز لكثير من القضايا مثل:
الوعي للانتحار.
رمز لسرطان العظام
الوعي بمرض بطانة الرحم الهاجرة 
الشريط الأزرق يرمز لسرطان القولون
الشريط البرتقالي يرمز لسرطان الدم اللوكيميا و التصلب المتعدد و لجمعية سرطان الكلى
للوعي بالأمراض النادرة استخدموا شريط مخطط بالأبيض و الأسود.
أما مرض التوحد فيرمز له بقطع الأحجية أو اللغز.
اللون الأزرق السماوي يدل على التوعية بسرطان البروستات.
لون الزيزفون أو الليمون يرمز الى اللمفومات الغير هدجكونية (أحد أنواع سرطان الغدد اللمفاوية)
اللون  الأرجواني يرمز لسرطانات الجهاز التناسلي للمرأة: مثل عنق الرحم والمبيض  والرحم و سرطان بطانة الرحم وسرطان المهبل ويرمز أيضا لسرطان الخصية و مرض  الزهايمر.
و تم اختيار لون اللافندر لمرض تعظم التداريز الباكر و لجميع أنواع السرطان بشكل عام.
الشريط المحتوي على اللونين الأزرق و الوردي يدل على التوعية حول سرطان الدرقية، و الوعي بالعقم ، و متلازمة موت الرضيع المفاجئ.
اللون الرمادي يدل على سرطان الدماغ.
الشريط الأسود له دلالات كثيرة منها سرطان الميلانوم(ميلانوما).
اللون الوردي كما الجميع يعرف كان من أوائل أشرطة التوعية المستخدمة لسرطان الثدي.
الشريط الأزرق المخضر يرمز لسرطان المبيض.
اللون البنفسجي لليمفوما هودجكين.
أما سرطانات الطفولة بشكل عام تم الرمز لها باللون الذهبي
اللون الفضي كان لمرض الفصام و الباركنسون

يُوصي  الخبراء والمختصون بضرورة نشر الوعي حول مرض السرطان و سبل الوقاية منه اذ  أن 50 % من الوفيات الناجمة عن الاصابة به يُمكن الحد منها  بإتباع نظام  حياة صحي والابتعاد عن التدخين و عدم اهمال فحوصات الكشف المبكر عن السرطان  .
وهذا هو الهدف الرئيسي للحملات التوعوية للكثير من الأمراض.



http://www.altibbi.com/مقالات-طبية/...ة/لمن-لا-يعرف-رموز-شريط-التوعية-انفوجراف-2856


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

أرقام و احصائيات للسرطان في يومه العالمي
أعراض مبكرة للسرطان يتجاهلها الرجال
خمسة عشرعرض من أعراض السرطان تتجاهلها النساء
الفحص المبكر يحد من سرطان الثدي
في شهر التوعية للسرطان، مبادرة "ليس خارج نطاق قدرتنا"
أهمية جودة الحياة في علاج مرض السرطان


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*أمراض عن   الاورام الخبيثة والحميدة *








                                                                                                              سرطان الرحم                                                                                                         
                                                    Uterine Cancer                                                 





                                                                                                              سرطان الحنجرة                                                                                                         
                                                    Throat Cancer                                                 





                                                                                                              سرطان الكلى                                                                                                         
                                                    Kidney Cancer                                                 





                                                                                                              سرطان المعدة                                                                                                         
                                                    Stomach cancer                                                 





                                                                                                              سرطان العظم                                                                                                         
                                                    Bone Cancer                                                 





                                                                                                              سرطان فموي                                                                                                         
                                                    Oral cancer


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*أدوية عن   الاورام الخبيثة والحميدة *






                                                                                                              ليتروزول                                                                                                         
                                                    Letrozole                                                                                                  





                                                                                                              ميثوتريكسيت                                                                                                         
                                                    Methotrexate                                                                                                  





                                                                                                              تاموكسيفين                                                                                                         
                                                    Tamoxifen                                                                                                  





                                                                                                              سيكلوفوسفاميد                                                                                                         
                                                    Cyclophosphamide                                                                                                  





                                                                                                              كابسيتابين                                                                                                         
                                                    Capecitabine                                                                                                  





                                                                                                              اناسترازول                                                                                                         
                                                    Anastrozole


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*حمية غذائية قد تكون قاتلة لمرضى سرطان البروستات، ما هي؟ وكيف نتجنبها؟                                *








 سرطان البروستات يُعرف أيضاً بسرطان الموثة  هو السرطان الذي يصيب غدة البروستاتا وهي جزء من الجهاز التناسلي الذكري.
  يعتبر سرطان الموثة السرطان الاكثر تشخيصاً وهو السبب  الثاني للوفيات السرطانية عند الرجال في معظم أنحاء العالم . خلافاً  لأغلبية السرطانات التي لها ذروة عمر للحدوث .فإن سرطان الموثة يزداد حدوثه  كلما تقدم العمر.


 من الصعب على أي شخص أن يتلقى خبر أنه مصاب بسرطان البروستات لذلك على  الأهل والأصدقاء دعم ومساعدة المصاب للتخفيف عنه, كما أن على الطبيب  المعالج وجميع مقدمين العناية الصحية دعم المريض عن طريق تثقيفه صحياً حيث  أن تثقيف المريض عن المرض وطرق علاجه يخفف عن المريض نفسياً.
 ومن واجبنا أيضاً متابعة المنشورات الجديدة الخاصة بالمرض وما  الأمور  التي تساعد على عملية الشفاء والأمور التي تُبطأ منها. وفي دراسة اليوم  نُلقي الضوء على نوع من الحميات الغذائية الضارة بمريض سرطان البروستات.


 اقترحت دراسة جديدة أن *اتباع نظام غذائي غربي؛ وهو النظام  الغذائي عالي المحتوى من اللحوم الحمراء والمصنعة والحبوب المكررة ومنتجات  الألبان الغنية بالدهون، يمكن أن يزيد من خطر الوفاة للأشخاص الذين يعانون  من سرطان البروستات.

*
 الدراسة التي نشرت في بحوث الوقاية من السرطان (Cancer Prevention  Research)، وأجراها باحثون من جامعة هارفارد تم التحقيق فيها بالوجبات  الغذائية لـ 926 رجلا مصابين بسرطان البروستات لمدة متوسطها 14 عاما بعد  تشخيصهم. وجمعت معلومات حول الأنظمة الغذائية للمشاركين عن طريق  الإستبيانات.
  تم تصنيف المشاركين حسب أنظمتهم الغذائية إلى:


مشاركون يتعبون النمط الغذائي *الغربي*: الذي ينطوي على محتوى عالي من اللحوم الحمراء والمصنعة والحبوب المكررة ومنتجات الألبان الغنية بالدهون
مشاركون يتبعون النمط الغذائي *الحكيم*:  الذي ينطوي على زيادة استهلاك الفواكه والخضروات والأسماك والبقوليات والحبوب الكاملة.
 
 خلال فترة المتابعة، توفي 333 مشاركا،  56 شخص أي 17% وتعزى وفاتهم لسرطان البروستاتا.
 ووجد الباحثون أن الأشخاص الذين تناولوا نظاماً غذائياً غربي كانوا أكثر عرضة للوفاة من سرطان البروستاتا *بمرتين ونصف*  وتزيد لديهم  خطر الوفاة من جميع أسباب بنسبة 67٪ من مقارنة مع المشاركين  في المجموعة الثانية الذين يتعبون نظام غذائي حكيم الذين قل لديهم خطر  الوفاة من جميع الأسباب بنسبة 36٪.
 لاحظ الباحثون عددا من الخصائص التي تتعلق باتباع الأنماط الغذائية  المعينة. أولئك الذين يتبعون النمط الغذائي الحكيم يستهلكون كمية أقل من  الدهون الحيوانية والكحول وفي الغالب لم يدخنوا قط. أما الرجال الذين يتعبون النمط الغذائي الغربي فكانوا يستهلكون كميات أقل من الكالسيوم وفيتامين د الذي تم ربطه سابقاً بالوقاية والحماية من سرطان البروستات.

 اقرأ: علاقة فيتامين د بسرطان البروستات في مراحلهِ الأولى
 تغيير نمط الحياة ونوعية الطعام المُستهلك من قبل مرضى سرطان  البروستات قد تزيد من فرصهم للحياة لمدة أطول ولا ننسى أيضاً دور التغذية  في الوقاية من سرطان البروستات منذ البداية، فمن بعض الإجراءات المُتبعة  للوقاية من هذا المرض:


 اتباع نظام غذائي صحي كامل من الفواكه والخضروات ومن الحبوب الكامله وتجنب الاطعمه الغنيه بالدهون.
 ممارسه الرياضه حيث تساعد في الحفاظ على الصحه العامه وتحافظ على الوزن مما يخفف خطر الاصابه بسرطان البروستات
هناك بعض الادويه التي ينصح الطبيب بستعمالها من قبل الرجال بعد سن55 ومنها مثبطات الفا 5 ومنها: فيناسترايد " " وغيره من الادويه التي تسيطير على تضخم البروستات.
http://www.altibbi.com/اخبار-طبية/ا...د-تكون-قاتلة-لمرضى-سرطان-البروستات-ما-هي-5976


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

الطماطم قد تحمي من سرطان البروستات
 أمراض البروستات وتدابيرها الوقائية
الفطر يمنع سرطان البروستاتا
 السمنة وتأثيرها على سرطان البروستات
فحص السائل المنوي لتشخيص سرطان البروستات

المصدر:  Cancer Prevention Research: Dietary Patterns after Prostate Cancer Diagnosis in Relation to Disease-Specific and Total Mortality


----------



## اني بل (3 يونيو 2015)

*مكتبة الفيديو الطبية والصحية - عن الاورام الخبيثة والحميدة  *



[YOUTUBE]KJqN-OmPjSE[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]n_I7AuOYNJw[/YOUTUBE]


يتبع 
http://www.altibbi.com/فيديوهات-طبية/الامراض-الجلدية/سرطان-الجلد-178


----------

